# Howies first road trip



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Hi guys so I'm bringing howie to the trailer with me for the next few weeks it's about an hour and 20 mins from my house, the trailer has a separate bedroom where he will be staying in so he's away from noise, the thing is he's quite shy and he's never really travelled, as far as I know, Charlie was always good with travelling I literally took her all over the place and she loved the attention. So my question is how can I make travelling more comfy for howie? With Charlie I'd always bring her liners a day or two used and I'd throw whatever shirt i wore that day over her cage. Problem is, I'm not howies primary owner, but he does know me, will he get freaked out if he can't smell Chris? At his house he does sleep with my shirts too so he does know my scent. This post is kind of scattered, the main point is how do i make travelling easier for a shy hedgie, any tips would be appreciated


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Is Chris going with you? If not, can you steal (I mean borrow) one of his shirts to put in Howie's cage?
I think just keeping him to his schedule and trying to put him somewhere quiet is probably the best you can do. Do the same things you did with Charlie. He may have fun on the trip!


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

No Chris is going away with his family at the same time! :lol: I hope he will explore a bit, he's horrified of sunlight, like he actually cries. So the plan is to set up a playpen and put Christmas lights around the top so he can be out and play when everyone's around the campfire but I can still be right there watching him. Do you think I should leave him for the first 24 hrs or should I let him come out and play?


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I would see how he tolerates the trip up there (if he gets carsick, etc).
I don't think it would hurt if you took him out for a bit away from everyone. Does he like mealworms or treats that you could offer him?


----------

